# Are your 5D Mark III's starting to come in yet?



## cayenne (May 9, 2012)

Is everyone that has 5D Mark III's on backorder...starting to get them yet?

Kinda wondering if I order one in next couple of days...about how long till I'd get it....

I read they're shipping I think a week ago...so, wondering if people are starting to get them now...

Thanx,

cayenne


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 9, 2012)

Mine turned up yesterday. They're still hard to get..


----------



## Razor2012 (May 10, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> Mine turned up yesterday. They're still hard to get..



Did you get a 1 or 2?


----------



## GDub (May 10, 2012)

I just checked my order at B&H and it said... "In stock, order sent to warehouse"!!!

FTR, I ordered the 5D Mark III kit on 5/1.


----------



## swampler (May 12, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> They're still hard to get..


Looks like a few websites are starting to show them in stock now.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 12, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Is everyone that has 5D Mark III's on backorder...starting to get them yet?
> 
> Kinda wondering if I order one in next couple of days...about how long till I'd get it....
> 
> ...



Yes, 4/22 order from J&R came in. And even some people who ordered from them as late as last night had them ship today already.


----------



## Wideopen (May 12, 2012)

Just got my 2nd 5dm3 body today. 6th number in the serial is a "3"


----------



## Hillside_Shep (May 12, 2012)

I just got my Mark III yesterday from B&H.


----------



## revup67 (May 13, 2012)

> Yes, 4/22 order from J&R came in. And even some people who ordered from them as late as last night had them ship today already.



Hey LetTheRight..did you contact August and get it for the $4169 price I had posted? Mine shipped form J&R on Thursday 2 day air so will have it Monday. They got 40 kits in stock on Wed. evening. 

So Cayenne they may still have a few left. If you call J&R Order By Phone: 800-806-1115 ask for August at ext 1041 and tell him you saw my note here on Canon Rumors and request it for $4169..he will honor the price. Tell him Anthony sent you. I've not seen any web site discount this. he told me a few folks already called him and he did honor the price as promised.

Good luck!


----------



## amgc32 (May 13, 2012)

I called J&R they quoted me 4199 but August also gave me a discount on LR4. He's gonna call me back as soon as they have it in stock to finalize the sale.


----------



## cayenne (May 13, 2012)

revup67 said:


> > Yes, 4/22 order from J&R came in. And even some people who ordered from them as late as last night had them ship today already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just pulled the trigger just now...on the 5D Mark III and the Canon 85mm 1.8 lens from Crutchfield.

I found a good deal there too....with their rewards system.
For signing up , I got 150 points...
The kicker is, I found out from searching the internet...that they also have a special going right now, if you put in a promotional code, you get *DOUBLE REWARD POINTS* through the end of April.

The code, if anyone is interested is: 3A923

Now...that gives one point for every dollar spent. So, double purchase points, plus the 150 for signing up, gives me about 9470 points.

If you cash out a bunch of them at once (go to the site to see the breakdown) which I intend to do, you get 5% cash value for those points, so, I basically can now buy $473.50 worth of stuff from them.

Essentially, I've at least bought the new battery grip and a spare battery for FREE.

I also used a CC that gives me 1% back for purchase..so, I get like $47 cash back from that.

Now...I just get to sit and wait for them to get stock....but hey, anticipation is half the fun, eh?

I've waited for about 5.5 months since I started looking for this...I can wait a few more weeks.


----------



## cayenne (May 14, 2012)

Quick update.

I ordered my 5D Mark III from Crutchfield last Saturday 05/12/2012

On Sunday, I'd gotten one of those 'fraud alert' things from the bank that has my credit card...I had to notify them that it was in fact...me.
I'd called Crutchfield to let them know this..and to keep my order up.

I confirmed that it was me with the CC again today...and it appears the Crutchfield is shipping my 5D Mark III with the kit lens today...

Actually...the 85mm is on backorder with them...but should be in tomorrow or so..and will ship after that.

Crutchfields' site still shows out of stock..but apparently they have them and can ship almost immediately with orders?

I'll report back on how many rewards points I end up with on this..since (per my last post on this thread) I found that code that gives double rewards points....

cayenne


----------



## digiitch (May 15, 2012)

I had ordered from Amazon a month ago and it still showed "not in stock", so on Sunday night (5/13) I cancelled it and placed a new order with Adorama for a 5D3 (body-only) and a 17-40/4L combination (to get the $120 Canon discount). The order shipped Monday afternoon (5/14).

_5DIII (soon!) | 7D | 35/1.4L | 10-22 | 17-40/4L (soon!) | 24-105/4L IS | 70-200/2.8L IS II | 50/1.4 | 85/1.8_


----------



## dturano (May 15, 2012)

In stock as of 5/14 7:49 pm est

http://www.cameta.com/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-65858.cfm

I have experience with cameta, if it has a green "In stock" they have it.

http://www.cameta.com/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-with-EF-24-105mm-L-IS-USM-Lens-65859.cfm

All avl options:

http://www.cameta.com/index.cfm?fa=display.search&page=1&keywords=5d%20mark%20iii


----------



## amgc32 (May 15, 2012)

Got my shipping confirmation w/ adorama ordered on 5/8 will arrive 5/21. Cant wait!!!


----------



## Andreas (May 15, 2012)

Ordered from B&H on may 8 got shipped today ! Yeah ;D ;D ;D


----------



## cayenne (May 15, 2012)

Yup.

Ordered 5D Mark III (kit) late Saturday night 5/12....after messing with CC, order actually went through on Monday 5/14..and was shipped that evening by Crutchfield.

It should be here Thurs 5/17......85mm shipped separately, and should be here Friday...I got a prime in addition to the kit lens.

C


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 15, 2012)

I got mine on March (27th), and sent it back a month later. I bought a used 1D MK IV with 1400 actuations instead for the same price. I'm buying a D800 to compare them, mine will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## cayenne (May 15, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I got mine on March (27th), and sent it back a month later. I bought a used 1D MK IV with 1400 actuations instead for the same price. I'm buying a D800 to compare them, mine will arrive tomorrow.



Why did you send the 5D Mark III back? Something wrong with it, or you just didn't like it?

C


----------



## revup67 (May 18, 2012)

Got mine a few days ago - takes some getting used to (the menu coming off a 7D) but overall results are most pleasing. Majorly impressed with the AWB vs. the 7D AWB - skintones and colors are more exact without a gray scale card. Simple things like soil (do landscape) are more correct wheras I didn't have to use the WB Shift +/- .


----------



## cayenne (May 18, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Got mine a few days ago - takes some getting used to (the menu coming off a 7D) but overall results are most pleasing. Majorly impressed with the AWB vs. the 7D AWB - skintones and colors are more exact without a gray scale card. Simple things like soil (do landscape) are more correct wheras I didn't have to use the WB Shift +/- .



I just got mine in yesterday. And..even though I'd been reading on the manual before I got it...and some books on exposure...whew...when you have it in your hands, it is something else.

I foresee a LOT of time just learning the menus, and tons of shots to learn what does what...but last night I did manage to play on manual, and get a couple of nice shots with depth of field that I wanted...with the soft background, and only my dogs face in profile, was focused clearly.

She's getting older...and I think I'm gonna prize that one already for a long time....


----------



## DanielG. (May 18, 2012)

I got a call a few minutes ago. Will be picking mine (with EF 24-105) up today. I've waited 4 weeks since ordering. (Germany)


----------



## 5Dracer (May 18, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Crutchfield customer service and they verified that the Canon 5D Mark III body and kit are back ordered. They said they've been getting orders in every couple of weeks to fill existing orders. They also said that the double rewards points would not apply to this purchase because of the demand. Bummer!


----------



## cayenne (May 19, 2012)

5Dracer said:


> Just got off the phone with Crutchfield customer service and they verified that the Canon 5D Mark III body and kit are back ordered. They said they've been getting orders in every couple of weeks to fill existing orders. They also said that the double rewards points would not apply to this purchase because of the demand. Bummer!



When I put my order in....they whole time it said mine was out of stock too. I was shocked to see them ship it out basically 2 days later.

So, I think they tend to get them in a bit more than they advertise.


----------

